# Skim coat worries!



## T-rum (Jan 29, 2011)

Painting ceiling and walls in 15 x 25 foot room. existing texture, was in bad shape, so I skim coated over clean, painted and textured walls and ceiling. Got first coat done and looks good (still plan on doing another skim) But I just realized that I used USG Topping Lite joint compound as that is what I had lying around! I had put 0 thought into what type mud it was untill after 1st coat was finished! How concerned should I be about long term adheasion? I plan to skim coat again with same product, prime with SW Pro block latex, then shoot orange peel texture, PVA coat, then SW pro mar 200. 
Again, my main worry is the skim coat failing, falling off. How realistic are these conserns? Pleas tell me It'll be all right and I will just make sure to get All Purpose mud next time!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Shouldn't be any issues. Lite joint compound is like it sounds lighter, so drywall guys get less fatigue using it all day. Still dries the same.


----------



## T-rum (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, Thank you for re assuring me! It's scary just getting a little bit outside of my expertise and I feel like I don't know what I'm doing! I literally just finished the second skim coat, so I am so glad to here it wasn't all for nothing. 
Gonna have a beer now :smile: Thank s!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Check out the USG TDS for application recommendations. It appears the light weight topping compound is designed for finishing over All Purpose joint compound, [and probably over existing finished surfaces] but does not have the appropriate bonding properties for embedding tape or corner beads in a first coat application (according to the TDS).


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I always use light weight for skim coating. All purpose is a lot harder to sand. If you want it to be bulletproof, gardz it before texture.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I never liked lightweight for building corners out. I always thought it seemed to dry a little "softer" than all purpose, not quite as durable. I've used it many times as the OP has, never a problem.


----------



## T-rum (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks every one! So it seems that the consensus is that I do not need to worry about this skim coat falling off the walls.:clap:
I do understand that there is lees glue in this product than in All Purpose, but I'm not counting on it to hold tape down in joints, so it shouldn't be much of an issue. I can definitely see how the corners won't be as durable and that, I can live with. 
Woodco, do you thik Gardz is a better product to use over this than Sherwin's Pro Block?
Again, thanks everyone for their re assurance!


----------



## AnthonyFalzon (Feb 24, 2020)

I doubt there will be any issues in my opinion.


----------



## Cory29 (Jul 21, 2020)

Shouldn't be any problem. 
I'm sure.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Cory29 said:


> Shouldn't be any problem.
> I'm sure.


Im pretty sure hes got it figured out after 9 months....


----------

